# 1.Ars Natura Mountainbike Marathon



## Jehoover (15. Juni 2009)

Servus Marathonfreunde,

anlässlich der 750 Jahrfeier in Neumorschen findet der erste Ars Natura Mountainbike Marathon statt. Das MTB-Rennen startet am 04.07.2009 um 10:00 Uhr. Es werden verschiedene Strecken angeboten. Die Marathonrunden führen direkt über den Ars Natura an den wunderschönen Kunstwerken vorbei. 

Familienrunde = 22 km ca. 350 hm
Marathonrunde = 45 km ca. 1100 hm
Doppelte Marathonrunde= 90 km ca. 2200 hm

Diese Veranstaltung wird mit elektronischer Zeitmessung duchgeführt. Es gibt bei den Marathonrunden eine Gesamtwertung ohne Altersgruppierungen.

Bei der Familienrunde werden Altersgruppen in U17 / U15/ U13 und U11 unterteilt.

Weitere Informationen und *Anmeldungen *erhalten Sie unter www.tsv-neumorschen.de. 
Rückfragen richten Sie bitte an (Matthias Blackert)  05664-6983 oder 0175-2771980 

Über Ihre/ Eure Anmeldung würden wir uns sehr freuen.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## hesse (16. Mai 2010)

kann jemand etwas vom marathon des letzten jahres berichten (anzahl teilnehmer, positives oder vielleicht auch negatives)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

